# Algorithme pour calculer le meilleur itinéraire..



## Poutchi (26 Février 2009)

Hello 

Je débute en Objective-C mais je connais déjà les principes de la programmation orientée objet et j'ai déjà fait du java/c/C++.

J'envisage de créer une application pour iPhone capable de calculer le meilleur itinéraire entre 2 stations de la STIB (qui regroupent en résumé les transports en communs de Bruxelles).
Au début, j'avais pensé à utiliser l'algorithme de dijkstra, mais ne voulant prendre en compte que le nombre de station sans utiliser le kilometrage, il est inutile de se compliquer la vie dans ce dernier.

J'ai ensuite pensé à l'algorithme A* qui me semble déjà un peu plus simple. J'ai cherché une éventuelle implémentation existant déjà en objective-C sans succès. 

Existe-il un exemple d'implémentation de cette méthode en objective-C?
Auriez-vous d'autre solutions éventuelles?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Février 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je débute en Objective-C mais je connais déjà les principes de la programmation orientée objet et j'ai déjà fait du java/c/C++.
> 
> ...



Algorithme "Tacopine" quand elle dit a gauche tu prends a droite. Désolé, je rigole.
Òk. Je sort.

Cordialement


----------



## Poutchi (26 Février 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Òk. Je sort.
> 
> Cordialement



très très loin


----------



## grumff (27 Février 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> très très loin



L'objective-c, c'est toujours ouvert à l'utilisation du c non ? Ou c'est limité sur l'iphone ? Parce que des algos classique de ce type, en c il doit y'en avoir un paquet sur le neet. Je dois même avoir quelques trucs maison dans les archives, mais je crois que spotlight suffira pas à les retrouver, s'ils existent encore.


----------



## Gz' (27 Février 2009)

Un algorithme c'est la façon de procédé général, tu dois pouvoir trouver l'algorithme d'A* un peu partout, ensuite à toi de l'adapter au langage de programmation que tu veux.


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Février 2009)

grumff a dit:


> L'objective-c, c'est toujours ouvert à l'utilisation du c non ? Ou c'est limité sur l'iphone ?



Non, aucun probleme pour utiliser du C sur iPhone (si on n'utilise pas d'entrée/sorties)
Sinon, le probleme se rapproche, il me semble de celui du "voyageur de commerce".

http://labo.algo.free.fr/pvc/algorithme_genetique.html

Non?

Sinon il y a ceci (cpp):

http://www.cppfrance.com/codes/ALGORITHME_33092.aspx

Cordialement


----------



## Poutchi (27 Février 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Non, aucun probleme pour utiliser du C sur iPhone (si on n'utilise pas d'entrée/sorties)
> Sinon, le probleme se rapproche, il me semble de celui du "voyageur de commerce".
> 
> http://labo.algo.free.fr/pvc/algorithme_genetique.html
> ...


merci beaucoup pour le deuxième lien, c'est a peu près le genre d'implémentation que je cherchais


----------



## tatouille (1 Mars 2009)

http://bravobug.com/news/?p=118


----------

